# honey liqueur



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

here's an interesting twist

http://www.beveragewarehouse.com/search/more_info.php?item_id=1708

it's still 70 proof but it has a heavy honey flavor and is great on the rocks:thumbsup:
I made a bottle myself and it was quite tasty, think next time I'll use less honey, mine was about 30% honey, too sweet

Dave


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

So, Dave... did you use 7 parts bourbon & 3 parts honey? I may try some. I got a tip in a poor man's Crown Royal. A co-worker drinks CR religiously and found some Canadian blended bourbon called R & R that tastes just like CR, but 2/3 the cost. We don't go through much hard stuff in our home, but I saw the Honey hooch at my local retailer and went, hmmmmm?


----------



## AndrewSchwab (Dec 9, 2005)

i have had this a few times. It is very good and smooth, not to sweet just right


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

Swobee,

I don't drink much liquor either but someone turned me on to it and I liked it enough to try making a batch. Yea, mine was something like 7:3, I didn't really measure anything. If I make it again I'll start off with a little less honey, you can always add more but it's hard to take it out

Dave


----------

